# ndiswrapper, Suse 10.1 64Bit und AVM USB



## voelzi (15. September 2006)

Hallo

Auf meinem PC (AMD-64 3000) habe ich ndiswrapper 1.23 installiert und den AVM USB-Stick Treiber (fwlan64.inf) eingerichtet. Anschließend habe ich meinen AVM USB-Stick mit YAST eingerichtet. Danach lief die Netzwerkverbindung bis zum Neustart.

Nach dem ich den PC neugestartet habe, funktioniert der USB-Stick nur manchmal. Wenn er einmal nicht funktioniert, dann muss ich ihn löschen und neu einrichten.

ndiswrapper -i fwlan64.inf
ndiswrapper -l
modprobe ndiswrapper
ndiswrapper -m

mit ndiswrapper -L zeigt er mir jedesmal:
Installed drivers:
fwlan64         driver installed, hardware present
​
Im Gegensatz zur SUSE 10.0, bei der der USB-Stick nach einmaligem Einrichten zuverlässig lief, treten bei 10.1 stets die gleichen Probleme auf.

Achja, hier das Startprotokoll


Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper: module not supported by Novell, setting U taint flag.
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper version 1.23 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper (load_pe_images:573): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper: driver fwlan64 (AVM GmbH,04/21/2006,2.0.4.1482) loaded
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper (miniport_init:264): couldn't initialize device: C000009A
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:428): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper (miniport_halt:327): device ffff8100040f13e0 is not initialized - not halting
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: unregister_netdevice: device eth%d/ffff8100040f1000 never was registered
Sep 15 19:45:10 arthus kernel: ndiswrapper: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -22​
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## winnie06 (2. November 2006)

hallo,
habe ebenfalls suse 10.1 auf einem amd 64 rechner installiert. wollte gestern den ndiswrapper für meinen avm usb stick installieren, das funktioniert aber leider nicht. habe sowohl den 32-bit als auch den 64-bit windows treiber versucht. 
gibts da noch einen trick?

danke und gruß,
winnie06


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. November 2006)

Hi winnie06, willkommen in Forum.

Manchmal muss man schlicht und ergreifend etwas warten. Das musste ich auch. Mein Treiber wurde vor NDISWrapper 1.05 (oder irgendwas um den Dreh) nicht unterstuetzt, und ploetzlich ging es. Also am besten einfach mal die aktuellste Version (zur Zeit 1.28) runterladen und es damit probieren.

Und ich moechte Dich bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten. In unserer Netiquette kannst Du nachlesen, dass wir darauf durchaus Wert legen.


----------



## lexz (2. November 2006)

winnie06 hat gesagt.:


> habe sowohl den 32-bit als auch den 64-bit windows treiber versucht.



32-bit oder 64-bit ist nur für die Architektur entscheidend, d.h wenn du die openSuse x86-64 Version installiert hast, brauchst du auch die Treiber für 64-bit, ansonsten nur die 32-bit Versionen. Es spielt dabei keinerlei Rolle ob dein AMD Chipsatz 64-Bit unterstützt.


----------



## voelzi (2. November 2006)

Wichtig: Um das Ganze zumindestens annähernd zum Laufen zu bringen, sollte man auf die von SUSE mitgelieferte Version von ndiswrapper verzichten. Diese funktioniert nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht einmal annähernd. 
Bei einem 64-Bit-System ist es weiterhin wichtig, dass man die 64-Bit-Treiber von AVM nutzt. 


Mein ganz persönliches WLAN-Fazit:
Nach dem ich schon diverse WLAN-Versuche mit SUSE 9.3 bis SUSE 10.1 (64-bit) unternommen hatte, reichte es mir jetzt. 

Für mich besteht die optimale Lösung im "Outsourcing der problembehafteten Betriebsteile". Ich habe mir eine zweite AVM Wlan-Box besorgt. Diese Box betreibe ich als Repeater. 
Den PC habe ich an die LAN-Anschlüsse der Box angeschaltet. Somit brauchte ich SUSE 10.1 64-bit nur noch im Bereich Ethernet konfigurieren Und was soll ich sagen: Null Problemo. Die Funkstrecke ist überbrückt. Der PC ist stets brav im Netz. Kein nerviges Herumgebastel an den WLAN-Treibern.

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass der AVM-Stick mit dem Linux-Treiber vom AVM unter SUSE 10.0 ebenfalls hervorragend funktionierte. Leider wurde der Treiber von AVM nicht weiterentwickelt, so dass er für Suse 10.1 nicht genutzt werden kann. 


Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## winnie06 (17. November 2006)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Das mit einer hardware-seitigen Lösung habe ich mir bereits überlegt. Für den Pragmatiker in mir sehr verlockend... ;-)
Trotzdem frickel ich gern auch ein bißchen rum. Wenn also die Chance besteht, ohne weitere Investitionen in hardware per vorhandenem AVM USB Stick ins Netz zu gelangen, wär das interessanter.
Werde am Wochenende nochmal ein paar Versuche unternehmen und gfls. hier berichten.

So long,
winnie06


----------

